# Anyone interested in starting a club in Duluth, MN?



## poker_jake (Apr 20, 2013)

For anyone living in NE Minnesota or NW Wisconsin, looking to start a photography club tot get together once or twice a month to take photos, explore and discuss equipment and techniques.


----------

